# I'm just gonna say it



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gluten Free Dairy Free bread STINKS! I have been low Fodmap since June 18th...and I have tried Udi's and Rudi's and they both are the PITS. Can I get my money back?
almost ALL my issues have stopped...I have found that some foods that are 'safe' are not good for me....I have started cooking fresh...all in all it's ok...but the bread it rotten. I LOVE bread. I am a bread SNOB. I miss my CALI sourdough. Nothing compares. LOL! So I am done with this yucky bread. I eat turkey and sliced ham plain now.


----------

